# Your Top 10 Ugliest Villagers AND WHY



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

Post your top ten ugliest villagers here! If any flame wars start, I will have a mod close this thread.
For me its:

1. Marshal - UGH those eyes creep me out. I don't see why anyone could like something like that. He looks like he's ready to slit someone's throat Oo Also the sheer fact he's popular just because he can irks me.
2. Barold - ......We all know why
3. Hazel - That unibrow is disgusting....
4. Gayle - Sjhe's pink with hearts on her face. 
5. Katt - That face...those scary...scary eyes...
6. Diva - She moved where I was going to put a bell.
7. Annalise (The Horse) - Can't stand her design. It's something about her eyelashes that bother me.
8. Marcel - He's a mime.
9. Shari - WHAT in the world....yellow feet and tail....AND THOSE BUGGY EYES. WHAT.
10. Flurry - Her mouth. Someone stole her nose.

Yes, I know I hate Marshal and I know you guys think I suck, but I don't care, and I won't care if you post comments about it. It'll be ignored.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

no.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> no.



Yes, it's called an opinion.


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 11, 2014)

You don't want any flame wars, but you just insulted some of the most popular villagers..  Not a great idea .  ^^;


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

Jambette, Harry, Wart Jr., those are tho only ones who are down right HIDIOUS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Takoya said:


> Post your top ten ugliest villagers here! If any flame wars start, I will have a mod close this thread.
> For me its:
> 
> 1. Marshal - UGH those eyes creep me out. I don't see why anyone could like something like that. He looks like he's ready to slit someone's throat Oo Also the sheer fact he's popular just because he can irks me.
> ...



Shari is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 11, 2014)

Shari is JOKES X'D She's been pretty funny in someones town hehe.

What about Quillson?! ;o; argh...I donnut like him!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2014)

There are some designs that creep me out (Hopper's eyes scare me... and most lions/bears/gorrillas) But I wouldn't say any of them are like, downright awful. I also don't see how being pink and having a heart means you're automatically ugly, Gayle's adorable. So is annalise. And I've had Marshal in my town 3 times, he's not that bad.


----------



## Alette (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't really like any of the gorillas, the hippos, the aligators, the mice, or the cows. But I think Peewee is especially ugly. His name doesn't help either. Limberg is kinda gross-looking with that beard and all. Rooney's colour scheme scares me. Claudia is really strange-looking, and Jambette is just awful in my opinon. I don't have a top ten, but my number one ugly villager would have to be Harry. WHAT IS THAT THING?? :O


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 11, 2014)

Barold is my favorite.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 11, 2014)

MayorAlex said:


> You don't want any flame wars, but you just insulted some of the most popular villagers..  Not a great idea .  ^^;



Well they should e able to understand its a opinion c: Everyone is allowed there own opinion, right?


----------



## Geneva (Apr 11, 2014)

Maelle needs to be on that list somewhere


----------



## lazuli (Apr 11, 2014)

*i havve a STRONG dislike of the cow/bulls, frogs, gorillas, alligators, pigs, anteaters, elephants, hippos, kangaroos, mice, monkeys, and rhinos. im vvery picky but there are some that i like such as lily and gala*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

MayorAlex said:


> You don't want any flame wars, but you just insulted some of the most popular villagers..  Not a great idea .  ^^;



Who gives a ****, honestly? It's their opinion. But yeah this thread doesn't bode well. I have to do some VERY careful pruning to find the ten I hate most since I hate like over half of them. 

He's not saying YOU can't like that villager. He's saying why HE doesn't like them. Opinions are opinions.

Wait no I just actually read the post and he was being kind of inflammatory about Marshal but oh well.


----------



## Maude (Apr 11, 2014)

BubbleRadius said:


> Shari is JOKES X'D She's been pretty funny in someones town hehe.
> 
> What about Quillson?! ;o; argh...I donnut like him!


 
I thought the same thing when Quillson moved in from spot pass but now I kinda like him, he grows on you after awhile  on the other hand when Phil first moved in I really liked him but now I have seen his eyes turn white a few too many times and it's creepy.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 11, 2014)

I agree with Barold, Katt, and Diva. I actually want Katt. I'm surprised you didn't put Elise.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I agree with Barold, Katt, and Diva. I actually want Katt. I'm surprised you didn't put Elise.



Oh I forgot HER! So the only ones I consider ugly are: Jambette, Elise, Wart Jr., and Harry!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

*1. Jambette - Just please don't even ughhh
2. Gigi - She looks like my toilet
3. Diva - That look doesn't suit you, or anyone for that matter gurll
4. Antonio - I cannot tell where his mouth is.
5. Chow - What is wrong with you Chow asdfhjkl
6. Hippeux - Oh my suddenly Cobb looks sexy
7. Pudge - Does he not look like a constipated bear?
8. Coach - Why do you exist?
9. Tabby - was given 364 extra days to prepare for halloween.
10. Al - Anyone with him in their town should be given the PWP option of a circus.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

This thread ain't gonna end well. I feel it.(What are with these threads? I keep seeing 'em!)

10. Shari 
9.Ankha
8.Hans(Holy sh** this one is ugly)
7.Pinky
6.Mira
5.Rory
4.Harry
3.Wart Jr.
2. Tabby
1. Bertha
I really don't think we should make these kinds of threads, but eh. It will offend some people, and I don't think they'll like it.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This thread ain't gonna end well. I feel it.(What are with these threads? I keep seeing 'em!)
> 
> 10. Shari
> 9.Ankha
> ...



*Expressing anger for the ugliness of villagers is good. It teaches us to vent our opinions and not listen to those captain-buzzkills who are all like 'you're all stupid cause you hate ugly villagers I mean they only ruin the total idea of having a beautiful, adorable, flawless town ya know? Not a huge deal guys stop being so fussy you meanies you can't have opinions on villagers opinions are illegal'

I can tell this won't end nicely too, so for now, LET THE GAMES BEGIN !*


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> no.



[2]...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Beardo, Violet, Al, Peewee, Harry, Cesar are the truly horrifying ones


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This thread ain't gonna end well. I feel it.(What are with these threads? I keep seeing 'em!)
> 
> 10. Shari
> 9.Ankha
> ...



Wow...I wonder why you listed most those.....(looks at my line up of villagers).....You know If your trying to convince me to get rid of them, you are only making me want to keep them MORE?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Expressing anger for the ugliness of villagers is good. It teaches us to vent our opinions and not listen to those captain-buzzkills who are all like 'you're all stupid cause you hate ugly villagers I mean they only ruin the total idea of having a beautiful, adorable, flawless town ya know? Not a huge deal guys stop being so fussy you meanies you can't have opinions on villagers opinions are illegal'
> 
> I can tell this won't end nicely too, so for now, LET THE GAMES BEGIN !*



I think I've said this before, but it's all about not being inflammatory to others. It's about expressing your opinion while not shaming others who DO like them. That's basically how you have a mature discussion.

Which seems very difficult 'round here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> Wow...I wonder why you listed most those.....(looks at my line up of villagers).....You know If your trying to get rid of them, you are only making me want to keep them MORE?



And here it begins. _He listed them because that's his opinion._ It's very simple. It wasn't a personal attack on you for liking them.

He listed them because he dislikes them. The end.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I think I've said this before, but it's all about not being inflammatory to others. It's about expressing your opinion while not shaming others who DO like them. That's basically how you have a mature discussion.
> 
> Which seems very difficult 'round here.



*Yeah, I think we just need to understand how some people like things others don't without arguing over it.
Which will never happen xD

And you're right again there  *


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I think I've said this before, but it's all about not being inflammatory to others. It's about expressing your opinion while not shaming others who DO like them. That's basically how you have a mature discussion.
> 
> Which seems very difficult 'round here.
> 
> ...



Considering how often we argue (Which is A LOT!!), I really am suspicious!


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah its fine if someone posts an opinion
but we all know someone will just post the same opinion over and over and over and over


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Wow...I wonder why you listed most those.....(looks at my line up of villagers).....You know If your trying to get rid of them, you are only making me want to keep them MORE?



What is wrong with you? I'll give my reasons

Hans-He looks ugly with those droopy eyes, color choice of villager is dull.
Ankha-She left my town without warning and I hated her ever since.
Rory- I had him in my town, and I TTed as much as possible just to kick him out.
Pinky-She appeared in my camp once and she did look ugly imo.
Mira- She looks weird with the mask on, and the color choice was bad (in my opinion too)

I happen to like ,Hopper Ribbot,And Marina.
I can see the butthurt has already began.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Also Ami.. newflash but the world doesnt revolve around you, sadly.
Kildor may not have been targetting it all at you..
considering Kildor chose villagers who you dont have aswell.. such as Bertha


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 11, 2014)

uglies seem to have the most charm in my town when they are here !!!!!!!!!! i love "uglies" who wants a town full of pretties ... gross


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> What is wrong with you? I'll give my reasons
> 
> Hans-He looks ugly with those droopy eyes, color choice of villager is dull.
> Ankha-She left my town without warning and I hated her ever since.
> ...



Well, since we argue so much, and you seemed to list quite a few villagers I like.....yeah.....I think I have a reason to think you were just bashing my choice in villagers. (Also I don't have Pinky anymore, as you can see in my signature! Hoping to get one of 10 villagers to take her place. ESPECIALLY Drago, Clay, or Chester!)


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well, since we argue so much, and you seemed to list villagers I like.....yeah.....I think I have a reason to think you were just bashing my choice in villagers. (*Also I don't have Pinky anymore, as you can see in my signature! Hoping to get one of 10 villagers to take her place. ESPECIALLY Drago, Clay, or Chester!*)



Yeah... we know.... you post it... 10000x... on... every.... thread...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well, since we argue so much, and you seemed to list villagers I like.....yeah.....I think I have a reason to think you were just bashing my choice in villagers. (Also I don't have Pinky anymore, as you can see in my signature! Hoping to get one of 10 villagers to take her place. ESPECIALLY Drago, Clay, or Chester!)



You are a 19 year old male on the internet. Grow up. I was not directly insulting you. Those were my personal opinions and views on the topic. Anyone could have the same lineup of villagers  I listed.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

I would close this thread, but I want Zr to have a blast when he sees this. 
Also, it's just one person making a mess.
Back to the LGBTQA thread..


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well, since we argue so much, and you seemed to list quite a few villagers I like.....yeah.....I think I have a reason to think you were just bashing my choice in villagers. (Also I don't have Pinky anymore, as you can see in my signature! Hoping to get one of 10 villagers to take her place. ESPECIALLY Drago, Clay, or Chester!)



*Oh my he's verbally abusing pixels lets all argue yayy.

I doubt he was talking to you. This is the bell tree forums, not the Ami Mercury forums dear. *


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Yeah... we know.... you post it... 10000x... on... every.... thread...



10,000 on EVERY thread is a major exaggeration. I can only think of about 5 where I have mentioned it.....ONCE EACH, aside from my 'quest' thread.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> 10,000 on EVERY thread is a major exaggeration. I can only think of about 5 where I have mentioned it.....ONCE EACH, aside from my 'quest' thread.



And add that to your 1000000 mentions of Hans the yeti...
(Did you know guys hes a YETI? an Actual yeti?..)
(HES A YETI!!!)


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 11, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> And add that to your 1000000 mentions of Hans the yeti...
> (Did you know guys hes a YETI? an Actual yeti?..)
> (HES A YETI!!!)



why are you all so negative ???????? why is every thread i've been on ruined by silly comments ??? wowow????


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> why are you all so negative ???????? why is every thread i've been on ruined by silly comments ??? wowow????



*Welcome to The bell tree forums.

Also we're genuine not negative duh *


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> why are you all so negative ???????? why is every thread i've been on ruined by silly comments ??? wowow????



You've only been here for ten days. You'll see alot more. And no one is being negative. It's Ami disrepecting other people's opinions on the topic.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> why are you all so negative ???????? why is every thread i've been on ruined by silly comments ??? wowow????



I think you'll find... that all the silly arguments usually comes from the same source..
Certainly theres never arguments on my threads  lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> why are you all so negative ???????? why is every thread i've been on ruined by silly comments ??? wowow????



Same here! I have stopped posting negative things about Marshal (Who to be honest....I moved up 33 spots to #300.....)


----------



## ugne (Apr 11, 2014)

i dont really "hate" any villagers but this is fun so here's the ones that i dislike the most

olaf
antonio 
beardo [ew his pubes]
robin because her hair looks greasy
becky
benedict
quillson because he looks like a victim of the plague
rodney
graham
al 
rocket
hippeux
harry
bertha would be cute if she wasnt a hippo
biff
bubbles
rocco
ozzie
moose
broccolo because of his gross catchphrase and bowl cut
deli
boomer
nibbles
all the pigs except for gala and peggy


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Same here! I have stopped posting negative things about Marshal (Who to be honest....I moved up 33 spots to #300.....)



*You don't say.*


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Post your top ten ugliest villagers here! If any flame wars start, I will have a mod close this thread.
> For me its:
> 
> 1. Marshal - UGH those eyes creep me out. I don't see why anyone could like something like that. He looks like he's ready to slit someone's throat Oo Also the sheer fact he's popular just because he can irks me.
> ...



I honestly would've been completely alright that you think Marshal is ugly because I have like two friends who think he's creepy and uncute but...



> Also the sheer fact *he's popular* just because he can irks me.



Ugh. Really not a valid reason for hating _any_ villager. That's so... blegh. Ick. When you said that it just suddenly felt like your previous reasons were merely justifications.

But your other reasons are fine and you're allowed to have it. If you hate a villager for being popular, I judge you. I reserve that right too, because my opinion, I am allowed it as much as you are yours. (Just a disclaimer in case the wrath of "but they're allowed to have opinions!!11" come raining down on me.)  

OT, the only villager I ever actually consider "ugly" is *Paula*. Like... gah. WHY DO YOU LOOK LIKE THAT PAULA. I mean... just... why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dislike *Chops* and *Gigi*, but more because Chops moved in a bad place I wanted to build a bridge on and right next to my mayor's house. Gigi was a TENTH wi-fi move in _when I needed the space for a dreamie and I couldn't move out anyone else_. One of the reasons I reset my town, even. I only started to think they were "ugly" when they overstayed their welcome. Which was pretty short in both cases because they blocked me from doing things I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise I think I'd come to accept them as cute.

So more like I talked about villagers I disliked, I guess? Derp.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Oh I forgot HER! So the only ones I consider ugly are: Jambette, Elise, Wart Jr., and Harry!



I didn't want to say Jambette, because I thought maybe she was popular or something. Whew!


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> You've only been here for ten days. You'll see alot more. And no one is being negative. It's Ami disrepecting other people's opinions on the topic.



ami was following the thread ??? you blatantly went by their choice of villagers as such ??? wierd but rude


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Same here! I have stopped posting negative things about Marshal (Who to be honest....I moved up 33 spots to #300.....)



Yes, you have. BUT, you disrespected my opinion just because I called the villagers that you liked ugly. Now that is just being rude. You can disrespect other people's dreamies, but we can't say that villagers that you like are ugly?


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Also ive posted this before but...
She nearly beats Violet/All the gorillas


----------



## Ankhes (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm still reeling at the remark of Ami being a 19 year old male.  Really???  I just assumed she was a girl about 11 years old.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> ami was following the thread ??? you blatantly went by their choice of villagers as such ??? wierd but rude



Not all the villagers Kildor did were Ami's though.. and Ami's werent even near the top so...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> ami was following the thread ??? you blatantly went by their choice of villagers as such ??? wierd but rude



It was NOT intentional. I just expressed my opinions on who I disliked, and I even gave reasons why I disliked them the most(see last page.)


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> I'm still reeling at the remark of Ami being a 19 year old male.  Really???  I just assumed she was a girl about 11 years old.



[2] well i thought 13


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

jekojiru said:


> ami was following the thread ??? you blatantly went by their choice of villagers as such ??? wierd but rude



*This is a thread about villagers you hate though ?
So technically Kildor did nothing wrong, unless on-topic posting counts as rude. 
Honestly everyone could have just ignored the fact kildor posted that anyway it's not like WWIII*


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> I'm still reeling at the remark of Ami being a 19 year old male.  Really???  I just assumed she was a girl about 11 years old.



Wait, they're 19? I'm 2 years younger and handling this better. Go figure.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Wait, they're 19? I'm 2 years younger and handling this better. Go figure.



And i'm 3 years younger lol.. though i probably sound younger idk


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Wait, they're 19? I'm 2 years younger and handling this better. Go figure.



*Lol me and Kildor are both 12 >:]

I'm just here cause it's fun.*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

This literally got out of hand even without me. Sorry Takoya, just gonna ask for this to be closed so I don't drain my energy watching **** blow up in my face since it's obviously deteriorated already.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Lol me and Kildor are both 12 >:]
> 
> I'm just here cause it's fun.*



Yes, this is true. I believe you can tell the difference between Ami and I when it comes to posts. 
This is why I do not like these threads. People will always get offended, no matter how you express your opinions politely.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Uffe said:


> I didn't want to say Jambette, because I thought maybe she was popular or something. Whew!



She's a popular scapegoat when people start discussing hate on Marshal. "I bet if this was a Jambette hate thread more people would agree with OP, etc etc"

Basically she's like the nega-Marshal or something (or Marshal is nega-Jambette).

idek



Gizmodo said:


> Also ive posted this before but...
> She nearly beats Violet/All the gorillas



I think that might just be a bad screencap. are her eyes really red? o_o


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> People will always get offended, no matter how you express your opinions politely.



*That sums up my life and tbt.*


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

All right, let's get back on topic before it gets closed.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Yes, this is true. I believe you can tell the difference between Ami and I when it comes to posts.
> This is why I do not like these threads. People will always get offended, no matter how you express your opinions politely.



Offtopic because I refuse to be ontopic: I just wanted to comment on how goddamn sexy charizard looks nowadays. Hoo nelly. _Hot_ is right. /slinks back into the shadows

EDIT: Haha sorry Takoya I posted that at like the same time whoops


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> This literally got out of hand even without me. Sorry Takoya, just gonna ask for this to be closed so I don't drain my energy watching **** blow up in my face since it's obviously deteriorated already.



Sorry, we should've waited for you. ; w;



MayorAvalon said:


> *That sums up my life and tbt.*



Or the whole internet. Honestly, that's why if you're gonna post your opinion _on anything_ be ready for backlash. And be ready for the backlash of that backlash backlashing that backlash.

And stuff.

Although the one in this thread is a bit... eh. < A> Really could've been avoided.



Oh yeah, and I was gonna mention *Pietro*. I don't think he's ugly but he is _really creepy_ to me. I do like that people play up his creepiness though. It makes me appreciate him a bit more. xD


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

/offtopic: 



kildor22 said:


> Yes, this is true. I believe you can tell the difference between Ami and I when it comes to posts.
> This is why I do not like these threads. People will always get offended, no matter how you express your opinions politely.



You guys are 12?! Gosh you seem so much older I would literally never have guessed! c:

Also this thread was slightly entertaining to read through :x 

Back on topic: I had Peewee in my town, was trying to get him out for aggggggggges. He's pretty ugly. It's kinda funny how you associate villagers with their looks even though they may have the same personality as someone else.

For example, I have Chief, same personality as Peewee, and loved the former, disliked the latter >_>


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Sorry, we should've waited for you. ; w;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot about Pietro! I actually like him, and I don't see many people these days hating on Pietro. I just don't see the flirt personality of smugs in a clown though. Lol.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 11, 2014)

If Zr catches this renamed the thread: Example of Flame Wars. DO NOT DO THIS.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

*I honestly hate Pietro. I'm not scared of him, I don't find him creepy, but honestly he just gives me a miagraine.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> If Zr catches this renamed the thread: Example of Flame Wars. DO NOT DO THIS.



FLAME THREADS EXAMPLE. See why you should always respect other people's opinions!

On topic :
I actually, like Jambette. Her sassy lips remind me of flappy bird. I do like alot of dem uglies though, I don't know if Coco counts, because she ain't got no face.


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 11, 2014)

1. Tiffany. The worst villager of all time. Need I say anything about why she's the worst? I DESPISE her and everything about her.
2. Monique - Another awful trashy villager who I despise.
3. Tangy - SHE'S A CAT WITH AN ORANGE FOR A HEAD.. What exactly is there to like. She's a disgrace, she haunted me in WW, got slightly better looking in NL, but still ugly as sin.
4. Graham - I don't care if he's all short and cute. His eyes are covered by glasses, but the glasses change shape depending on his emotion.. CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY.. Not a fan.
5. Gigi - Need I say anything, really? She's awful.. The ONLY saving grace is that she's purple. Nothing more.
6. Twiggy - SHE HAS BLUE BLUSH WTF IS THAT .. Another haunter from WW.. She needs to die in a well.
7. Greta - Another insanely ugly villager.. I hate the Japanese theme and she really is the icing on the cake with this theme. I despise her. Also tied for this position are Genji, Kabuki and Annalisa. Just all ugly as sin.
8. Paula - The worst Uchi BY FAR is this ugly monster. She looks like she's trying to be slightly human with her design, which creeps me out even more.. She cursed my town and would NOT leave.. Just ugh.
9. Pekoe - MARGINALLY better than the ugly things at Number 7 is Pekoe. She's still ugly as sin, those eyes that should be staring into your soul but actually don't.. That weird ear/hair bun thing she's got going on.. I can't quite work it out. I hate her.
10. Buck - I hate horses in general that aren't named Roscoe.. And this thing adds to my opinion that horses suck. He's SO ugly, has an awful colouring.. He's just a disgrace.

Note - I have strong opinions when it comes to villagers.. Some honourable mentions in this list include Diana and Julian. I despise them both.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> 1. Tiffany. The worst villager of all time. Need I say anything about why she's the worst? I DESPISE her and everything about her.
> 2. Monique - Another awful trashy villager who I despise.
> 3. Tangy - SHE'S A CAT WITH AN ORANGE FOR A HEAD.. What exactly is there to like. She's a disgrace, she haunted me in WW, got slightly better looking in NL, but still ugly as sin.
> 4. Graham - I don't care if he's all short and cute. His eyes are covered by glasses, but the glasses change shape depending on his emotion.. CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY.. Not a fan.
> ...



I had Gigi in my town once. It was a NIGHTMARE. Now she haunts me in my mainstreet, oh lord. I want to try to have Twiggy and Tiffany in my town. They seem pretty nice.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

To try and help this thread get back on topic...

Jambette - I always thought she was ugly, but she was a starter in my 2nd town and such an eyesore.
Broccolo - Ugly & won't move from my 2nd town, plus he's near where I want to put my cafe.
All of the gorillas. Especially Cesar.
Stinky - Well, his name certainly describes how he looks imo.
Nate - That unibrow...
Hazel - same reason as Nate.
Deena - Her colors are just kinda gross.
All of the hippos.
Hopper - I like penguins, but those eyes.. no thanks.


----------



## cupcakes595 (Apr 11, 2014)

Off topic: A min ago I was gonna suggest you close this thread before World War THREE started, but it seems to have got better.

On topic: I HATE KEN. He moved in my town the other day and...EUUUUURGH!! It's just my opinion (better to be safe and say that), but I think that he is one of the worst villagers.
I also dislike:
Gigi, Boomer, Maelle, Jambette, Camofrog, Limberg. And others. Just can't think who right now cos I'm still thinking 'bout the great WW II re-enactment lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Yes, you have. BUT, you disrespected my opinion just because I called the villagers that you liked ugly. Now that is just being rude. You can disrespect other people's dreamies, but we can't say that villagers that you like are ugly?



I already said, I thought you were, because since we argue so much it seemed like you were. (Seriously how could I NOT think that considering how much we argue) Sorry for thinking you were.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

woops nvm


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I already said, I thought you were, because since we argue so much it seemed like you were. (Seriously how could I NOT think that considering how much we argue) Sorry for thinking you were.



Apology accepted. I respect that you hate Marshal's guts, so I hope you respect my opinions too. They were not meant to offend you in anyway possible. Internet Hug from a 13 year old boy?  I don't mind hugging a 19 year old grown up in the internet who is a big fan of Sailor Mercury.


----------



## Cascade (Apr 11, 2014)

All kangaroos and Hippos


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I forgot about Pietro! I actually like him, and I don't see many people these days hating on Pietro. I just don't see the flirt personality of smugs in a clown though. Lol.





MayorAvalon said:


> *I honestly hate Pietro. I'm not scared of him, I don't find him creepy, but honestly he just gives me a miagraine.*



If Pietro were a lazy I honestly would've liked him better. I honestly found him creepy because he was a clown that kept making passes at me and that his hoUSE AND MUSIC were just... like... gah. Creepy.

Otherwise he's a cute rainbow sheep. xD



Hound00med said:


> 1. Tiffany. The worst villager of all time. Need I say anything about why she's the worst? I DESPISE her and everything about her.
> 2. Monique - Another awful trashy villager who I despise.
> 3. Tangy - SHE'S A CAT WITH AN ORANGE FOR A HEAD.. What exactly is there to like. She's a disgrace, she haunted me in WW, got slightly better looking in NL, but still ugly as sin.
> 4. Graham - I don't care if he's all short and cute. His eyes are covered by glasses, but the glasses change shape depending on his emotion.. CREEPY CREEPY CREEPY.. Not a fan.
> ...



Ahahaha, I remember my friend saying the same thing about Pekoe. She is so adorable though! But yeah, your reasons are fair. 

As for Tangy, the fact that I only knew her in NL even though she's been around forever is probably because she really looks better now. 

BUT I REALLY QUOTED YOU FOR PAULA BECAUSE THANK YOU


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 11, 2014)

LOL @ 13 viewers browsing this thread. I was about to bring out the popcorn.... <inputs popcorn gif here>

Anyways, HOW DO PEOPLE STILL HATE HAZEL? SHE'S CUTE AS HECK.
I dislike Gigi, Tiffany, Monique (c'mon, her and Tiffany look like......yeah), and majority of the Kangaroos.

*side note, seriously kildor and ami - you both need to bring that crap convo into VM/PM's.

_ANOTHER EDIT - 15 VIEWERS, HAHAHAHA._


----------



## Nanami Chiaki (Apr 11, 2014)

*I actually like Tiffany and Monique.* It always irks me when people make fun of villagers like Tiffany and they're like "looool she's a stripper/hooker/whatever." _Just shut up,_ She's a badass rabbit and I loved having her in my town. Monique was my snooty in WW and we were best friends.

After scrolling through the list, I don't like Hans (and most gorillas) Lionel, Rory (omf grossest lion), Hopper, Rolf (i have them both and they scare me), Olaf, The superheroes (besides kid cat. Mira's design is waaay too cluttered) and Harry.

*ALSO QUESTION*: Do people really keep a list of every single villager from favorite to least favorite? Like, _oh I moved up Marshal 33 spots today_-DO YOU REALLY keep a list of your top 333 villagers. Why.


----------



## tealseer (Apr 11, 2014)

*grabs some popcorn*


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> *side note, seriously kildor and ami - you both need to bring that crap convo into VM/PM's.



*I'm pretty sure that ended a while ago c:*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

tealseer said:


> *grabs some popcorn*



Too late. Show's over. Get out of the cinema.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 11, 2014)

Please try to stay on topic so the thread doesn't get closed.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 11, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I'm pretty sure that ended a while ago c:*



Yeah, but this isn't the first thread they've acted like this.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Nanami Chiaki said:


> *I actually like Tiffany and Monique.* It always irks me when people make fun of villagers like Tiffany and they're like "looool she's a stripper/hooker/whatever." _Just shut up,_ She's a badass rabbit and I loved having her in my town. Monique was my snooty in WW and we were best friends.
> 
> After scrolling through the list, I don't like Hans (and most gorillas) Lionel, Rory (omf grossest lion), Hopper, Rolf (i have them both and they scare me), Olaf, The superheroes (besides kid cat. Mira's design is waaay too cluttered) and Harry.
> 
> *ALSO QUESTION*: Do people really keep a list of every single villager from favorite to least favorite? Like, _oh I moved up Marshal 33 spots today_-DO YOU REALLY keep a list of your top 333 villagers. Why.



Hmm, I'm trying to see how Mira's design is cluttered. This isn't me opposing your opinion or anything, I'm honestly curious because that's the first time I've heard it about Mira. Can you explain how her design is cluttered, please? O:

As for your question-- who even does that? And why??? liek?? idgi 

That's way too concerned about villagers you won't even meet or whatever because you can only have a max of 10??? wOT


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

Cesar - Scary ass gorilla.
Chow - Haunted me for months. Has terrifying expressions. Get the **** away from me forever. Restraining order pls
Wart Jr. - So, so gross. Oh god.
Peewee - Scary ass gorilla.
Cobb - Cannibal zombie pig. Please leave the undeath and go into permanent death. Please. Please.
Barold - Mm, this one's a given as well.
Chester - AUGH. HORRID. Apparently he has that weird gritted-teeth look like Chow and that's just. No. Get out. Forever.
Pietro - No clowns around me unless you're the Joker.
Tabby - Her face. No ty.
Jambette - ... Well, I think this one's a given.

This was VERY hard to narrow down, and honestly I could list a hell of a lot more. I didn't order them because I'm not very good at ordering things. I wanted to put Anicotti and Greta because I'm really afraid of mice villagers s: But you only let me have ten. Anyway this is just a teensy little list of the sheer magnitude of villagers I dislike hahaha


----------



## cIementine (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Cesar - Scary ass gorilla.
> Chow - Haunted me for months. Has terrifying expressions. Get the **** away from me forever. Restraining order pls
> Wart Jr. - So, so gross. Oh god.
> Peewee - Scary ass gorilla.
> ...



*I think 75% of Animal crossing villagers are a disaster.*


----------



## Nanami Chiaki (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Hmm, I'm trying to see how Mira's design is cluttered. This isn't me opposing your opinion or anything, I'm honestly curious because that's the first time I've heard it about Mira. Can you explain how her design is cluttered, please? O:
> 
> As for your question-- who even does that? And why??? liek?? idgi
> 
> That's way too concerned about villagers you won't even meet or whatever because you can only have a max of 10??? wOT



Yeah I've seen people post on the thread like "oh you should get this villager he's my 48th favorite overall" and i'm like JESUS CHRIST???? WHAT ARE YOU DOING.

Also that's just something I've remembered from seeing her in-campsite. She didn't stick around but I remember thinking it. I think it was the colors and her whole mask thing, along with her starting shirt and the star on the back of her head made me think yeah, no... I thought that about a few uchis, actually, and I ended up settling for deirdre as my uchi dreamie.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

Nanami Chiaki said:


> *I actually like Tiffany and Monique.* It always irks me when people make fun of villagers like Tiffany and they're like "looool she's a stripper/hooker/whatever." _Just shut up,_ She's a badass rabbit and I loved having her in my town. Monique was my snooty in WW and we were best friends.
> 
> After scrolling through the list, I don't like Hans (and most gorillas) Lionel, Rory (omf grossest lion), Hopper, Rolf (i have them both and they scare me), Olaf, The superheroes (besides kid cat. Mira's design is waaay too cluttered) and Harry.
> 
> *ALSO QUESTION*: Do people really keep a list of every single villager from favorite to least favorite? Like, _oh I moved up Marshal 33 spots today_-DO YOU REALLY keep a list of your top 333 villagers. Why.



The people that make fun of villagers for those reasons are slutshaming and are purely incorrect and disgusting. That's an inaccurate/misinformed reason to dislike a villager. I had Tiffany and I sorta liked her but her expression kinda scared me a little. Monique just terrifies me. Judging should not be on clothes in that fashion. Most people dislike them for real reasons, though you'll find the odd little screwball that wants to slutshame for no reason here and there. Anyway, was just making a note of that.  People can dislike them, but when it turns into that discussion it's incorrect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *I think 75% of Animal crossing villagers are a disaster.*



honestly same


----------



## Nanami Chiaki (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> The people that make fun of villagers for those reasons are slutshaming and are purely incorrect and disgusting. That's an inaccurate/misinformed reason to dislike a villager. I had Tiffany and I sorta liked her but her expression kinda scared me a little. Monique just terrifies me. Judging should not be on clothes in that fashion. Most people dislike them for real reasons, though you'll find the odd little screwball that wants to slutshame for no reason here and there. Anyway, was just making a note of that.  People can dislike them, but when it turns into that discussion it's incorrect.



I feel you. When I wrote that I was like THATS SLUTSHAMING AND SEXIST but I didn't want to write that because their animals and I felt like I would be judged for that, BUT. Yeah, I was talking only to those people. It may only be a little on here, but in my experiences I've seen it way too often where their made fun of for reasons like that and I'm just like gross??? Would you make fun of a girl in real life for dressing like that??? 

But I understand not liking their expression or w/e. That's fine


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> The people that make fun of villagers for those reasons are slutshaming and are purely incorrect and disgusting. That's an inaccurate/misinformed reason to dislike a villager. I had Tiffany and I sorta liked her but her expression kinda scared me a little. Monique just terrifies me. Judging should not be on clothes in that fashion. Most people dislike them for real reasons, though you'll find the odd little screwball that wants to slutshame for no reason here and there. Anyway, was just making a note of that.  People can dislike them, but when it turns into that discussion it's incorrect.



I actually like Monique. I was thinking of getting her as a snooty. She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe for some reason.
And I actually do think some of the villagers are a disaster, but it's all about opinions and views. Some may like them, some may not.
And I can't process how people keep villagers as their 48th favorite. Being #48 is not a favorite anymore. How do they keep track? Do they keep a chart, a list? It makes me lol thinking that a person could just make a villager move into a spot like it's a competition or something.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I think 75% of Animal crossing villagers are a disaster.*



I'm neutral about 80% of them. The rest I actually like.

To be honest, the only way I can ever dislike a villager is if they slighted my plans in-game for any reason. I remember disliking Marina a lot in ACCF because she built her house on my golden roses and I kept sending her mean letters to get her to move out.

Looking at her now I find her okay. 

I think a lot of them have great design though. O: 

I think Groucho and Grizzly are really greatly designed crankies, for example. 



Nanami Chiaki said:


> Yeah I've seen people post on the thread like "oh you should get this villager he's my 48th favorite overall" and i'm like JESUS CHRIST???? WHAT ARE YOU DOING.
> 
> Also that's just something I've remembered from seeing her in-campsite. She didn't stick around but I remember thinking it. I think it was the colors and her whole mask thing, along with her starting shirt and the star on the back of her head made me think yeah, no... I thought that about a few uchis, actually, and I ended up settling for deirdre as my uchi dreamie.



How do you even formulate that list??????????? Like huh?? Did they personally experience each villager or something and ranked them one by one because again I am saying that is way too much dedication to rank a bunch of pixels.

I mean, I can excuse lists like villager popularity tiers because you actually have numerous data to rank them with, but with personal lists it's like??????? ?????????? ?

idgi

Also, the things you described that made Mira cluttered are actually the things that made me like her and want her as my uchi. xD I remember seeing her for the first time from the back and she had a star and I was like "okay, I want this starred bunny" and that was it. xD

But yeah, I can understand what you mean about her design being cluttered now, thanks.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

Nanami Chiaki said:


> I feel you. When I wrote that I was like THATS SLUTSHAMING AND SEXIST but I didn't want to write that because their animals and I felt like I would be judged for that, BUT. Yeah, I was talking only to those people. It may only be a little on here, but in my experiences I've seen it way too often where their made fun of for reasons like that and I'm just like gross??? Would you make fun of a girl in real life for dressing like that???
> 
> But I understand not liking their expression or w/e. That's fine



It actually happened a little while ago and I got into a big tiff with someone over Fuchsia. Got in trouble for arguing instead of reporting, but I felt the need to try to educate their tiny brain. It didn't work well. I don't think it matters what someone applies it to, be it villagers or real people; it's the same concept. So yeah. If you see those people just remember to report instead of starting a fight. uvu 

SORRY FOR THE TANGENT~ unless you wanted me to list more I already did my list ahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



ALLCAPS said:


> I think Groucho and Grizzly are really greatly designed crankies, for example.



groucho is my bae i love him
(might just be biased since he was my first cranky in my first game but i really do think he's adorable bbbbb)


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> The people that make fun of villagers for those reasons are slutshaming and are purely incorrect and disgusting. That's an inaccurate/misinformed reason to dislike a villager. I had Tiffany and I sorta liked her but her expression kinda scared me a little. Monique just terrifies me. Judging should not be on clothes in that fashion. Most people dislike them for real reasons, though you'll find the odd little screwball that wants to slutshame for no reason here and there. Anyway, was just making a note of that.  People can dislike them, but when it turns into that discussion it's incorrect.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Nanami Chiaki said:


> I feel you. When I wrote that I was like THATS SLUTSHAMING AND SEXIST but I didn't want to write that because their animals and I felt like I would be judged for that, BUT. Yeah, I was talking only to those people. It may only be a little on here, but in my experiences I've seen it way too often where their made fun of for reasons like that and I'm just like gross??? Would you make fun of a girl in real life for dressing like that???
> 
> But I understand not liking their expression or w/e. That's fine



Honestly the fact that they even use those words on _animals_ makes them seem more like sickos. Just saying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> they're like "looool she's a stripper/hooker/whatever."



These words, I mean. xD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Honestly the fact that they even use those words on _animals_ makes them seem more like sickos. Just saying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Correction: The word they use on _Pixelated Animals._ It's a game for Pete the Mailman's sake! Monique and Tiffany are very good characters, and they ahould not be judged about how they are dressed. It's just not right. Just because Tiffany wears makeup and those bottoms does not mean she's a stripper. She looks more Goth, and I like her.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Honestly the fact that they even use those words on _animals_ makes them seem more like sickos. Just saying.



It shows ignorance -- pure ignorance more than anything, really. And shows how society works. It's sad. BUT THIS IS OT AND I AM NOT GETTING TROUBLE FOR THIS DISCUSSION AGAIN /DANCES AWAY


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 11, 2014)

gosh ok well to start off I dont particularly like any of the cubs so im eliminating them from the selection

1. *freckles* face makes me physically ill
2. *flurry* bc her mouth grosses me out bad
3. *zell*. his eyes are way too far apart and he just looks damn stupid
4. *quillson* is gross
5. *al*. idk why people think peewee is the ugliest gorilla but ok
6. *velma* bc like freckles but goat. jinkies
7. *rodney* bc oh my god he probably should go higher on the list
8. *chops* bc he keeps bustin my chops
9. *claudia*. I hate that shade of pink
10. *dierdre* idk why she just looks so dumb to me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> gosh ok well to start off I dont particularly like any of the cubs so im eliminating them from the selection
> 
> 1. *freckles* face makes me physically ill
> 2. *flurry* bc her mouth grosses me out bad
> ...



oh **** wait you reminded me about pate
i feel u on deirdre/freckles/al/rodney but i was only allowed to have TEN


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> gosh ok well to start off I dont particularly like any of the cubs so im eliminating them from the selection
> 
> 1. *freckles* face makes me physically ill
> 2. *flurry* bc her mouth grosses me out bad
> ...



I agree with most of these, even deirdre, I think her mouth looks really weird but she fits in with my town the best for an uchi ;; Muffy is a cute gothic lolita sheep but she doesn't really have the feel, and Phoebe is too extreme, though I considered her. :,(


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

Sayaka said:


> I agree with most of these, even deirdre, I think her mouth looks really weird but she fits in with my town the best for an uchi ;; Muffy is a cute gothic lolita sheep but she doesn't really have the feel, and Phoebe is too extreme, though I considered her. :,(



I think Deirdre is pretty cool and fits her personality well. Best Uchi ever imo.  Although I agree with the others that debinoresu mentioned. Flurry looks kinda weird to me ^-^" She looks like a hamster dipped in white paint. I now think Pate is pretty cool. I used to hit her with my net before she left
Poor Pate.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

Also wait I keep seeing people talking about Flurry's mouth and I am confused
Is there something wrong with her mouth? I've never met her. DOES SHE NOT HAVE ONE?????


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> groucho is my bae i love him
> (might just be biased since he was my first cranky in my first game but i really do think he's adorable bbbbb)



Omg im so happy to see Groucho love <3


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I think Deirdre is pretty cool and fits her personality well. Best Uchi ever imo.  Although I agree with the others that debinoresu mentioned. Flurry looks kinda weird to me ^-^" She looks like a hamster dipped in white paint. I now think Pate is pretty cool. I used to hit her with my net before she left
> Poor Pate.



But... Flurry _is_ a white hamster. White hamsters actually exist so... xD? She doesn't have to be dipped in white paint? 

I'm actually surprised people dislike her because she's such a precious white ball of hammy hamster...ism. Thing. Then again I didn't care much for her _until_ she moved in. Wait til you hear her "town tune voice" because aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

...sorry.

I don't actually like Deirdre all that much. I don't think she's ugly but I prefer other Uchis over her excEPT PAULA NEVER PAULA NEVER EVER--

Erm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> Also wait I keep seeing people talking about Flurry's mouth and I am confused
> Is there something wrong with her mouth? I've never met her. DOES SHE NOT HAVE ONE?????









I don't know either. xD Her mouth seems fine to me.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> But... Flurry _is_ a white hamster. White hamsters actually exist so... xD? She doesn't have to be dipped in white paint?
> 
> I'm actually surprised people dislike her because she's such a precious white ball of hammy hamster...ism. Thing. Then again I didn't care much for her _until_ she moved in. Wait til you hear her "town tune voice" because aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...



I actually have a white hamster haha. Flurry just looked weird to me.  She has quite the eyes.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I actually have a white hamster haha. Flurry just looked weird to me.  She has quite the eyes.



Her eyes are ultimately better than Roald's and/or Bill's. Her eyes have "shinyness". Even lashes. 

But then I love Roald and Bill for their empty, soulless eyes so I don't know what I'm even talking about now...


----------



## Bearica (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Also wait I keep seeing people talking about Flurry's mouth and I am confused
> Is there something wrong with her mouth? I've never met her. DOES SHE NOT HAVE ONE?????



I think it's just because she has no nose??


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Her eyes are ultimately better than Roald's and/or Bill's. Her eyes have "shinyness". Even lashes.
> 
> But then I love Roald and Bill for their empty, soulless eyes so I don't what I'm even talking about now...



Coco does not even have eyeballs at all! But I love her! Speaking about eyes, I should go to sleep since A dark rings under my eyes are appearing.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

Bearica said:


> I think it's just because she has no nose??



Oh oops yeah I went back to read and I guess that's the reason. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Coco does not even have eyeballs at all! But I love her! Speaking about eyes, I should go to sleep since A dark rings under my eyes are appearing.



**** i shouldve added coco to my list
i should post the pic i drew of her last night lmfao no i wont scar the children


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 11, 2014)

Bearica said:


> I think it's just because she has no nose??



Shouldn't the problem be with her nose then?? o Ao?

But a lot of villager animals also don't have noses????



kildor22 said:


> Coco does not even have eyeballs at all! But I love her! Speaking about eyes, I should go to sleep since A dark rings under my eyes are appearing.



Yes about Coco. Including her mouth. I haven't spent time with her so I'm not sure if I'll love her for those reasons but if I did she'd probably be one of my favorites.

Also, goodnight, haha. I should sleep soon too because it's 4am nearly...


----------



## bekka (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's mine, in no particular order
1. Olaf :: he reminds me of a greasy old man
2. Anchovy :: his eyes and whole appearance bother me. He also has butt hair 
3. Goose :: his face kinda scares me
4. Zucker :: I used to like him however, I've stared noticing his holes for eyes. Not too much of a fan anymore
5. Quillson :: reminds me if an ugly George Washington 
6. Freckles :: once again, butt hair
7. Queenie :: I really dislike her. She looks bizarre and every time I see her I just want to hit her with a net
8. Cookie :: her eyes are too big and I'm not too into that shade of pink
9. Mac :: reminds me of a smooshed potato (just his face)
10. Axel :: what's up with his hair? For real doe
11. Jambette :: I don't know why she exists
12. Prince :: I feel like he has on special effects makeup since his face is like 4 rings of green
13. All the gorillas, hippos, kangaroos (minus  Walt), 
14. Buck :: why are his eyebrows in his eye holes?
15. Moose :: poor attempt at biker guy
16. Sampson :: he reminds me of Quagmire from Family Guy
17. Tammi :: her eyes make it seem like she's gonna shoot lasers 
18. Truffles :: SHE'S THE WORST. HER UNIBROW NASTY FACE ENTIRE APPEARANCE IS THE WORST
19.  Claudia :: I dislike her coloring eyes
20. Curlos :: not a fan of his coloring nor his face. He looks like a fish with his eyes a mile apart 
21. Rhonda :: I like the concept of a gothic rhino but dislike her eyes and coloring 
22. Chops :: I've hated him forever. He's not appealing and looks like general


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Apr 11, 2014)

My list (this is my opinion ) - 

1. Jambette. Her lips are just horrible to look at. If she had smaller lips then she'd be better.
2. Rocket. I really dislike the way Rocket looks. Her eyes look weird.
3. Benjamin. He looks strange. I don't like how his ears are white and he's yellow.
4. Sylvia. She's pretty ugly. She's a very bright purple kangaroo and I don't like that.
5. Vic. I share a birthday with Vic and I hate it. I don't like the bulls in general, but Vic is the ugliest.
6. Barold. I hate him. He was in one of my old towns and it was hate a first sight. His facial hair looks weird on him.
7. Ava. I just don't like the way she looks.
8. Hazel. With that unibrow, she's ugly. If that unibrow was removed, she'd be a pretty cute villager.
9. Bree. I hate her green hair. She's an ugly mouse. She doesn't need that green hair! 
10. Biff. His eyes and eyebrows are slightly scary.


----------



## Andelsky (Apr 11, 2014)

Not in order but you know.XD

1. Merengue
2. Julian
3. Bam
4. Mitzi
5. Drago
6. Zell
7. Static
8. Eugene
9. Lionel
10. Al

I pretty much don't like any. villagers but the rabbits, certain cats, certain dogs.. .-. and a few randoms.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 11, 2014)

ALLCAPS said:


> Shouldn't the problem be with her nose then?? o Ao?
> 
> But a lot of villager animals also don't have noses????
> 
> ...




We're in the same country. Sleep tight. It's 4:08 and I have to attend a little girl's tea party tomorrow/later.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 11, 2014)

Heres mah list in no order

Julian
Marshal
Jambette
Tabby
Monique
Erik
Mott
Tia
Merry
and last but not least, mabye hes first or not, Beardo.

I dont hate barold. If he had black straight shades then he would be one of my faves.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 11, 2014)

1: Jambette
2: Hippeux
3: Hopper
4: Hans
5: Zucker
6: Genji
7: prince
8: katt
9: derwin
10: hazel

No reasons listed since i accidently exited and gave up on giving reasons other than the fact they're all ugly


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 11, 2014)

Most of the villagers I don't like are your run-of-the-mill ones that nearly everybody hates.  There are some like Zucker, Coco, and Deirdre, that a lot of people seem to like, that I dislike. I don't find their designs appealing at all.

I also don't really like any of the tigers, excluding Bangle. Their models bug me, especially due to their permanently open mouth.


----------



## Kit (Apr 11, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Post your top ten ugliest villagers here! If any flame wars start, I will have a mod close this thread.
> For me its:
> 
> 1. Marshal - UGH those eyes creep me out. I don't see why anyone could like something like that. He looks like he's ready to slit someone's throat.
> .


This is the exact reasoning of why I have Marshal in my town ^-^.
I can't stand Bearold, I tried but,,no.
I had Diana but she.,the colors..the snobbish ness..no.
I can't stand Renee either.
I don't like Katt very much, or Lucky.


----------



## Korgly (Apr 11, 2014)

only noticed two so far.. Ed and Anicotti kinda wish they'd move


----------



## doveling (Apr 11, 2014)

chops.
ugly written all over


----------



## Baumren (Apr 11, 2014)

10?... wow, ten is a lot to hate. I think I'll just go for 5...



1- *Genji*. Ever since we first met he always sort of rubbed me the wrong way. He's a tamagotchi-like creature (it actually took me a bit to realize he's supposed to be a rabbit... lol don't judge, this is my first animal crossing game XD) that looks like a girl but always pesters me about abs and push-ups. No....just....no!

2- *Fuchsia*. THOSE COLOURS. Bright yellow + atomic pink? IT HURTS MY EYES GODDANGIT GET IT OUT OF MY SIGHT.

3- *Boomer*. Who are you? Who the hell told you that you could move into MY town? Also the sky-clouds-air pilot theme is supposed to be MY thing. Gtfo.

4- *Cherry*. Goth black shirt, red and brown body with blue eyes? I swear she looks like a bad oc :x

5- *Deirdre*. Ugly female deer is ugly.


ps: please don't get mad at me if I hate somone you like... we all have different tastes in villagers XD


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 11, 2014)

1. Canberra
2. Canberra
3. Canberra
4. Canberra
5. Canberra
6. Canberra
7. Canberra
8. Canberra
9. Canberra
10. Canberra

oh also didn't fit into this list but I also don't like Canberra


----------



## Wholockian (Apr 11, 2014)

Alette said:


> I don't really like any of the gorillas, the hippos, the aligators, the mice, or the cows. But I think Peewee is especially ugly. His name doesn't help either. Limberg is kinda gross-looking with that beard and all. Rooney's colour scheme scares me. Claudia is really strange-looking, and Jambette is just awful in my opinon. I don't have a top ten, but my number one ugly villager would have to be Harry. WHAT IS THAT THING?? :O


Other than claudia, this ^^^


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 11, 2014)

Diana - looks like an old church lady ;-; and just...ugh ;-;
Chow - that smile D:
Spork - same reason
Chester - same reason
Ed - itS NOT A PHASE ITS A LIFESTYLE
Cobb - idk man....just ;-;
Prince - the color gradition bugs me
astrid
and idk thats probably about it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> 1. Canberra
> 2. Canberra
> 3. Canberra
> 4. Canberra
> ...



can u marry me pls
i promise itll be a canberra-free wedding

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoraluv said:


> Diana - looks like an old church lady ;-; and just...ugh ;-;
> Chow - that smile D:
> Spork - same reason
> Chester - same reason
> ...



i LAUGHED SO HARD OVER "DIANA LOOKS LIKE AN OLD CHURCH LADY" HOLY **** OMfgGH


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 11, 2014)

w-why all the claudia hate ;-;


----------



## Improv (Apr 11, 2014)

i rly hate mint & pecan & jambette ugh

and muffy ehhhhh

oops forgot my reason but uh really it's nothing more than how ugly they are.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> can u marry me pls
> i promise itll be a canberra-free wedding



YES
ive been waiting for you to find that post tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 11, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> YES
> ive been waiting for you to find that post tbh



OMFG IM SO GLAD
we shall be married in the morn <3


----------



## nabooru (Apr 11, 2014)

I really really dislike the gorillas


----------



## Lepidoptera (Apr 11, 2014)

I try not to dislike any of the villagers I have a pretty short list:

1. Julian- I dislike that his eyes are closed and his look does nothing for me.
2. Ed- One eyed horse
3. Beardo- Badly placed belly fur that looks really awkward
4.Jambette- Big lips
5. Gigi- Do I need to explain why?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 11, 2014)

i bet everyone 5 bucks someone put marshal in theirs because i didnt check every page

ehhh..
1. jambette
2. gigi
3. diva
4. violet
5. coach (sorry coach D: )
6. tabby
7. drake
8. pate
9. wart jr
10. al


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 11, 2014)

> i LAUGHED SO HARD OVER "DIANA LOOKS LIKE AN OLD CHURCH LADY" HOLY **** OMfgGH



its hard cuz my mom has her and loves her to death. I dont hate her but when I went to church there was this old lady in the back and she used SO MUCH BLUSH LIKE IDEK WHY IT WAS JUST COATED ON HER FACE LIKE A MF. and diana just reminds me of her, she wasnts  a mean lady but idk lmao


----------



## Ankhes (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know many of the villagers yet, but ones that have rubbed me the wrong way are -
Jambette - she freaked me out SOOO badly when I first saw her
Boone - looks pretty accurate for a gorilla...probably too much so
Brocollo - I'm not sure why.  I just don't care for him
Moose - he just irritates me
Willow - at first I loved her but then her constant whining made me change her catch-phrase to "Iwhinealot"
Pate - I don't know...just the pathetic expression, I think
Freckles - ugly and annoying
Katt - ugh...I dislike her and she haunted all of my towns forever


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 11, 2014)

oh yeah pate is ugly too

pate & jaden smith have the same expression


----------



## ugne (Apr 11, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Correction: The word they use on _Pixelated Animals._ It's a game for Pete the Mailman's sake! Monique and Tiffany are very good characters, and they ahould not be judged about how they are dressed. It's just not right. Just because Tiffany wears makeup and those bottoms does not mean she's a stripper. She looks more Goth, and I like her.


strippers are cool tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh also, i literally adore coco. shes the best normal IMO and easily the most unique villager that exists. the normal personality is the most lifeless and repetitive out of all of them and i think it suits her emotionless face. i put a gyroid army outside her house and she sends me letters everyday omg its so cute <3 and i developed a soft spot for gigi when she moved into my cycle town because her house plays the song "only me" and that just made me so sad cause no one likes her and shes rly nice ;-;

but staying on topic, paula is the ugliest villager of all time and if she ever dares to move into my town ill be keeping her just so i can torment her with the toy hammer and pitfalls


----------



## punpun (Apr 12, 2014)

literally the only villager i dislike is diva because she moved in front of my house on every town i've ever had so far. i am not even joking


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 12, 2014)

punpun said:


> literally the only villager i dislike is diva because she moved in front of my house on every town i've ever had so far. i am not even joking



thats the most incredible thing ive heard all day

im so sorry man


----------



## CR33P (Apr 12, 2014)

there's been so many threads asking this. in fact, there was one a few days ago that you can probably find. why don't you just post on the already existing thread.

GOD.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 12, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Barold is my favorite.



Mine too. I am really offended by this thread.


----------



## punpun (Apr 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> thats the most incredible thing ive heard all day
> 
> im so sorry man



it's a struggle ;_;


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 12, 2014)

PopteenPrincess said:


> 1. Canberra
> 2. Canberra
> 3. Canberra
> 4. Canberra
> ...



I've only seen Canberra like once or twice so I never paid attention. They don't look _that_ bad.







What surprised me is that Canberra isn't male????? I didn't think she'd be Uchi at all. o Ao



Zoraluv said:


> Diana - looks like an old church lady ;-; and just...ugh ;-;



WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT BECAUSE NOW I CAN'T UNSEE IT OMYGOD _DIANA_



mayormako said:


> i bet everyone 5 bucks someone put marshal in theirs because i didnt check every page



Like 3 or 4 someones. I didn't check thoroughly. 

You owe us at least 15 bucks, tyvm.


----------



## maddison (Apr 12, 2014)

1. hazel. her face makes me wanna cry
2. katt oh my god i thought she was gonna be really cute BUT NOPE
3. benjamin ew i don't understand ew
4. anicotti just looks rotten
5. freckles


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 12, 2014)

lel


----------



## flyingpigs (Apr 12, 2014)

One word.
Hopper.


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 12, 2014)

Jitters
I hated him so much in wild world haha


----------



## Mary (Apr 12, 2014)

Shari (she always loves my towns!)
Hans (no. just no.)
Charlise
Any and all monkeys.


----------



## Nyehwweh (Apr 12, 2014)

Just about every uchi. They're all scary looking.


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 12, 2014)

everyone in tier 5 is hideous. everyone in tier 1 is perfect. ~*~*~just my opinion...don't hate pls...11!~*~*~


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> everyone in tier 5 is hideous. everyone in tier 1 is perfect. ~*~*~just my opinion...don't hate pls...11!~*~*~



Omigud i sooo agree wit u i tink evr1 in teer 5 is ugle af and teer 1 iz purfct. 

Seriously why do people need to say that lol? Why can't everyone just respect each other's opinions? And people are quite offended sometimes that their favorite villager is called "ugly" and "horrible"


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 12, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> everyone in tier 5 is hideous. everyone in tier 1 is perfect. ~*~*~just my opinion...don't hate pls...11!~*~*~



dat 11 tho


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 12, 2014)

why are you being sarcastic? that's my opinion, yo. everyone in tier 5 is ugly. everyone in tier 1 is perfect. no need for sarcasm.

why is it that people think like that get so much hate, but people who say "I LOVE ALL TIER 5 and everyone in tier one is UGLY!" get ten thousand people kissing their butt? idk don't look at me


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 12, 2014)

I think they're all cute in some way. I used to think Pietro was kinda weird, but then realized how cute he is.


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 12, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> why is it that people think like that get so much hate, but people who say "I LOVE ALL TIER 5 and everyone in tier one is UGLY!" get ten thousand people kissing their butt? idk don't look at me



Don't really care about everything else, but this part of your post is so spot on, honestly. 

It doesn't make you "better" than anyone else for liking everyone in tier 5, just as it doesn't make you "better" than anyone else for only liking tier 1 villagers. 

If you have this mindset I will judge you to the ends of the earth. Because _seriously._


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 12, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> why are you being sarcastic? that's my opinion, yo. everyone in tier 5 is ugly. everyone in tier 1 is perfect. no need for sarcasm.
> 
> why is it that people think like that get so much hate, but people who say "I LOVE ALL TIER 5 and everyone in tier one is UGLY!" get ten thousand people kissing their butt? idk don't look at me



Thing is, you're going to get hate for hating on any villager really. These types of posts happen relatively often and they're never received well, no matter who's being put down.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 12, 2014)

I disapprove of this thread. I understand that it's all opinion but damn. It's one hell of a negative one at that.

I have some villagers that I dislike, such as Hazel, Chrissy, Diana etc etc. But none of them are bad enough to be put as the top ten worst.

ps. any1 w/ tabby in your top ten worst.. prepare your buttholes >:C


----------



## Gummysaur (Apr 12, 2014)

b-but marshal-san is soooo kawaii uuuuugu (✿◠‿◠)(✿◠‿◠)

what the hell am I doing on this thread


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 12, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> b-but marshal-san is soooo kawaii uuuuugu (✿◠‿◠)(✿◠‿◠)
> 
> what the hell am I doing on this thread



dat japanese emoti tho


----------



## ALLCAPS (Apr 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I disapprove of this thread. I understand that it's all opinion but damn. It's one hell of a negative one at that.
> 
> I have some villagers that I dislike, such as Hazel, Chrissy, Diana etc etc. But none of them are bad enough to be put as the top ten worst.
> 
> ps. any1 w/ tabby in your top ten worst.. prepare your buttholes >:C



No, but _Paula_.

She's practically the #1 in my list. The other two I just dislike. 

What's wrong with Chrissy though? D: (no, I'm really curious, did she move onto a path or something?)



Gummysaur said:


> b-but marshal-san is soooo kawaii uuuuugu (✿◠‿◠)(✿◠‿◠)
> 
> what the hell am I doing on this thread



That is Marshal-_sama_ to you, desu. (✿ʘ‿ʘ)


----------



## Cudon (Apr 12, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also ive posted this before but...
> She nearly beats Violet/All the gorillas


Sorry for quoting something from yesterday. But damn. I need this mouse. I really do xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ALLCAPS said:


> No, but _Paula_.
> 
> She's practically the #1 in my list. The other two I just dislike.
> 
> ...


I really don't like overcute things... and she sorta unsettles me. That's all tbh :u I also somewhat dislike how alot of people have the combination of Francine and Chrissy.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh yeah Chrissy and Francine are ugly as sin and just disturbing
they are humans :l


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 12, 2014)

The only gorilla I like is Rocket, and the rest are just...
Especially Hans.  Well, I actually like him for how he looks and such, but after watching Frozen I don't really care much for him anymore.  Still, I wouldn't mind having him in my town.
I also don't like Diva or Gigi.  The villagers with the crazy makeup just get on my nerves.  It makes them appear stuck-up, and to make it worse, most of them are snooty villagers.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Apr 12, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I really don't like overcute things... and she sorta unsettles me. That's all tbh :u I also somewhat dislike how alot of people have the combination of Francine and Chrissy.


The only reason I want Chrissy because of her uber kawaii eyes it's friggin hilarious
also pls dont hurt me i didnt see tabby in-game b4


----------



## * CocoaCat* (Apr 25, 2017)

Mine is Wart jr... I cant get him to leave my town.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 27, 2017)

(Ignoring what you said about dear cutie Marshal...)

Tabby is absolutely hideous for me, which is a pity because I love cats in real life. Buck's face is far from nice, same as Cyrano and Joey (it must be the eyebrows, I guess). Elise and Velma are... ugh. Harry and Hazel too. Moose's face is just wrong. Prince looks disgusting for a frog. Ricky, again an eyebrows issue. And Vladimir looks like a psycho.

Sorry I wrote too many (12 instead of 10), but I couldn't cut down more...


----------



## Seashell (Apr 27, 2017)

Gonna have to go with.. in no specific order:
*Buck* - His appearance actually makes me laugh. Pretty sure it's the eyebrows that make him ugly, though. I'm not too fond of the horses, anyways.
*Hazel* - She looks ridiculous. Her uni-brow is horrendous, but she uni-wowed her way into my heart. She's too ridiculous for me not to want to have her in my town :'D
*Peaches* - I'm not too fond of those x eyes... They work alright on Stitches, but I'm thinking they work less on Peaches.
*Beardo* - Do I really have to say it? :'D
*Marcie* - I recall someone compared Marcie to a Toddlers and Tiaras mom, with all that makeup on her baby. I have to agree with that. 
*Muffy* - (ʘ_ʘ) her eyes weird me out
*Pompom* - (◉_◉) see reason above ^^^
*Velma* - She has a lovely beard.
*Gabi* - Sorta thought she was a dude at first? Yeah, I dunno, I started laughing when I realized that. She's not _that_ bad thoughhh.
*Chops* - He looks too creepy to be a smug, my gosh. I'm not sure about anyone else, but I don't really want all of _that_ hitting on me. XD It is a tempting offer, but no thanks.

While I do think these villagers are ugly, that doesn't mean I wouldn't give them a chance. I do have Hazel in my town, and she makes me smile with how ridiculous her unibrow is. :'D


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 27, 2017)

Diana
Merengue
Drago
Moose
Harry
Rocco
Lucha
Jitters
Tangy
Spike


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 28, 2017)

It's in no specific order, so idc. 

1. Big Top - I got him in every town from a friend or bc of streetpass and I just dislike him, bc of his giant green suit he wears. 
2. Miranda - I just dislike her design. First I didn't even knew that she exsisted, but when she moved into my town I realised how much a dislike villagers that are just that pink..
3. Ali - I had him/her/it also in my town and a rarely talked to it, but it just creeped me out and I thought I would never get rid of it, so I started igboring and hating it, such a pathway-destroying machine!
4. - Tipper & Noami - Probably I like cows. I always wanted Tipper in my town and I thought that she's a really cute animal, but when she moved right in front of my house and always was.. yeah just a cow, I started disliking her. And Naomi.. I think she's just ugly af. 
5. Limberg - he's a.. chees mouse, I had him in my first town and the fact that he's smaller than the mayor but his voice is just soo deep.. I didn't liked him as a child. Well, he's a cheesemouse with a beard. 
6. Ed & Julian - I had them both in town and I just don't like the colours from Ed, a blue horse with yellow hair just doesn't fits, in my opinion. And I always wanted Julian, who doesn't wants a unicorn in town? But when he started flirting with me.. Smug is the right personality for him, but for me it doesn't fits that a cute blue unicorn starts flirting with girls. (#Kappa) 
7. Sprinkle - I had her in town & I thought, that she's a really cute neighbor and she was probably really cute, but when I saw her interior design I didn't understood it.. Why has a penguin a washing machine? 

That's all. I just dislike him bc they were in my town and I didn't liked their design or interior design or placement or something. Generally I like all villagers, even Jambette or Beardo.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 28, 2017)

- Barold: that beard and glasses ._. (also any other villager with beard)
- Gruff: I don't like his face
- Velma: same as above
- Naomi: I hate her eyes and makeup
- Coco: creepy as hell
- Hazel: unibrow
- Gaston: that mustache ?? (and any other villager with moustache)
- All gorillas, monkeys, chickens, eagles
- All snooty ducks
- All frogs with big lips.

Sorry, I couldn't just pick 10, lol. But made a list with 10 items.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 28, 2017)

Literally all the birds.
Kid cat.
Hornsby.
Harry.
Rasher.
Cyrano.
Mathilda.
Croque.
Snooty.
Olaf.


----------



## moonford (Apr 28, 2017)

Isn't this thread about appearance and personality? Then why are people bringing up interior design and exterior design? The house isn't the villager you know, lol. 

It's about ugly villagers not ugly houses, lmao. 

1. Gorillas - They are just hideous I'm sorry, they are just so ugly! Their butts are hanging out and the town tune jingle is awful.

2. Dogs - Every dog, except Goldie, Portia and Lucky are hideous. The dog models are really off putting and to top it off most of them are ugly, which is sad. 

3. Wart Jr - He's covered in warts, ew and that gross colour scheme is sickening. 

4. Rodeo - His eyes are really unappealing and his overall theme of being a demon bull or something is generally ugly. 

5. Gruff - That green colour and brown colour are ugly together and his eyes are ugly. So Gruff is generally just ugly. 

6. Bears - Just ew.

7. Mott - Ew.

8. Monkeys - ew.

9. Mice - ew.

10. Lobo - ew.

Dishonourable mentions
- Alli
- Barold
- Kody
- Pudge
- Huck
- Chops
- Cobb
- Curly
- Sally
- Caroline
- Sheldon
- Ricky
- Cece
- Vich?
- Clyde
- Anchovy
- Rowan
- Hippeux
- Harry
- Vladimir
- Billy
- Cousteau
- Croque
- Prince
- Alice
- Eugene
- Sylvia
- Fuchsia
- Ganon
- Leopold
- Velma
- Admiral
- Lucha
- Clay
- Curios
- Ren?e
- Quillson
- Derwin
- Weber
- Naomi
- Ed
- Walt

I didn't know there was this many ugly villagers! There's an ugly villager from each species ( Except for Anteaters, Elephants, Eagles, Penguins, Ostriches and Octopi for me anyway)

I would out Ava and Pecan on this list but they aren't ugly, oh well.


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Isn't this thread about appearance and personality? Then why are people bringing up interior design and exterior design? That isn't the villager you know, lol.
> 
> Why shouldn't that a criteria too? If you love a villager, but his exterior is horrible you can hate them too? lol


----------



## moonford (Apr 28, 2017)

Flunkifera said:


> Why shouldn't that a criteria too? If you love a villager, but his exterior is horrible you can hate them too? lol



Because the villager isn't the house? I just found it weird that's all.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

I dont see anything wrong with thinking a villager is ugly and disliking them for that reason. We're all entitled to our own opinion, and at the end of the day, these are just virtual animals. Love who you love. Hate who you hate. I love Peaches but most people say shes creepy cause of her eyes. So what? Doesnt make me love her any less.

As for my list: I really never liked Hazels design. A unibrow...really? And Jambette is just something special as well. But hey, it makes them all unique right!?

Now lets stop the hate train and move on with our happy animal crossing lives can we c:


----------



## CandyTaffy (Apr 28, 2017)

I like Hazel, even with her unibrow, I think she makes her unique :3
But I can't stand Diva either, she just keeps popping out in the worst places ever .-.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

1. Tabby: Seriously Nintendo, why do you think anyone would like an undead, butt-ugly cat?

2. Jambette: Those lips.  Those LIPS.  Why?!

3. Wart Jr.: Warts are never a good thing.  Ever.

4. Katt: See description of Tabby.

5. Quillson: Just ew.  

6. Paula: Her house is almost as ugly as her.

7. Rilla: The Hello Kitty look does not go well with huge and hairy.

8. Diva: Like a purple Jambette.

9. Greta: She looks more like a creepy old woman than a geisha.

10. Beardo: He needs to cover more than he does.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Apr 28, 2017)

* CocoaCat* said:


> Mine is Wart jr... I cant get him to leave my town.



SAME! He moved in from some town's void I visited and now he refuses to leave. Just him being muddy brown and covered in bumps really makes his face look... bleh.


----------



## Wonton.y (Apr 28, 2017)

Rodney says hello


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 28, 2017)

I hate this thread, but eh, whatever.

10. Bella

9. Rosie

8. Beau

7. Boomer

6. Soleil

5. Gigi

4. Moe

3. Tabby

2. Diva

1. Monique

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gummysaur said:


> everyone in tier 5 is hideous. everyone in tier 1 is perfect. ~*~*~just my opinion...don't hate pls...11!~*~*~



This might be the dumbest post I have ever seen on TBT. I beats out everything I have seen in Brewster's.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 28, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> 9. Rosie



May I ask why you think Rosie is ugly?


----------



## lilraccoon (Apr 28, 2017)

Jambette is the worst. Had her in my town once and spent months trying to get rid of her.
I also just dont like any of the mice..


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 29, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I hate this thread, but eh, whatever.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for those words!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 29, 2017)

why did someone bump a three year old thread lmao

i feel like i've embraced the ugliness of some villagers ??? i always thought teddy to be ugly but now i think he's cute.
though more recently, rilla is an absolute monstrosity


----------



## TangyHeart (Apr 29, 2017)

Ok..
1. Monty
2.Sheldon
3.Chief
4.Chow
5.Rodeo
6.Cyrano
7.Phil
8.Tabby
9.Louie
10.Plucky

Why do I hate them?

.....Just look at them. Just. Look.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 29, 2017)

This thread is mean love all the villagers!
I don't like Anchovy he creepy though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cyrano is adorable but to each his own


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> May I ask why you think Rosie is ugly?



The eyes, uhhh, I hate her.


----------



## mayormartha (May 4, 2017)

PAULA.


----------



## Brookie (May 4, 2017)

mayormartha said:


> PAULA.



Yas, although she's not ugly, she looks like some overgrown bear version of Nicki Minaj


----------



## dreamii (Oct 1, 2017)

Finally! Someone else who thinks Marshal is _disgusting!_


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 1, 2017)

inb4 this is secretly a favourite characters list.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 1, 2017)

This are in alphabetical order since I couldn't decide which were the ugliest of the bunch.
*Al* - not a big fan of the gorillas (even though I have both Rocket and Peewee in my town) and his huge lips and eyes are just off-putting to me
*Barold* - his eyes are ugly and so is his colour scheme
*Boone* - another ugly gorilla... it's the face markings that I don't particularly like
*Elise* - looks like she should be at bingo with all her other middle-aged monkey friends
*Gigi* - why did someone decide to make her face so pouty? She looks like she's about to ask for the manager 
*Harry* - it's the facial hair...
*Jambette* - I'm still not sure why the developers made it look as though she's followed a crappy tutorial on how to apply lipstick and then overlined her lips to the point where they take up half her face
*Octavian* - he needs to stop frowning so intensely because he looks insanely unapproachable
*Ricky* - he looks so intense but also like he's in tremendous pain and it makes me uncomfortable
*Wart Jr.* - ugly name and ugly face. Was his dad just called 'Wart'? If he was then I feel really sorry for him


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 1, 2017)

Why do people keep bumping threads that have been dead for six months or years?
I don't like any of the cow villagers, except maybe for Tipper, I had her in game cube.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 1, 2017)

TangyHeart said:


> Ok..
> 1. Monty
> 2.Sheldon
> *3.Chief*
> ...



Chief? How is Chief ugly? He looks exactly like Fang or basically ANY wolf villager. Just different color.


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 1, 2017)

Wow this is gonna be a long list and I'll have way more than 10 I think. Probably in no particular order

1. Rocket (all really any gorilla but this one traumatized me) - Moved into my town and destroyed my path/hybrids from a void and when I tried to move her out, I lost a dreamie so you suck Rocket
2. Elise - her design is just flat out awful
3. Quillson - no thanks pls never move back into my town if I had to see the duck bill and hair one more time...
4. Hazel - that unibrow whyyyyyy
5. Katt - no thanks no thanks
6. Diva/Jambette - why do they put makeup on villagers it looks awful
7. Canberra - nooo
8. Paula - hot mess no thanks
9. Rodeo - looks like Satan incarnate
10. Rilla - gross no no no why 

Honorable mentions: all the kangaroos, anteaters, pigs, gorillas, hippos, most monkeys/mouse yikes


----------



## Flare (Oct 1, 2017)

1. Rory
2. Rory
3. Rory
4. Rory 
5. Rory
6. Rory
7. Rory
8. Rory
9. Rory
10. Rory

Reason: Rory


----------



## Pancake225 (Oct 1, 2017)

All gorillas 
Reason : Ugly


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)

i dislike all the gorillas. i do not like their design.

its not a top 10 but just a few i dislike.
Jambette
Barold
Coco
Beardo
Cobb
Clyde


----------



## Cascade (Oct 1, 2017)

Violet- the most ugly villager imo 
Rocket
Hippeux
Elise
Jambette
Diva
Gigi
Bubbles
Moose
Tabby


----------



## Forests (Oct 3, 2017)

All mice & gorillas. 
A few others would have to be,
Elise
Barold
Harry
Gloria
Astrid


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 9, 2017)

here's my list! (sorry if i insulted anyone's favorite villager)

1. Barold
2. Gloria
3. Jambette
4.Naomi
5. Wart Jr
6. Tabby
7. Lobo
8. Kiki
9. Rilla
10. Anchovy


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 9, 2017)

not in order

1) jambette
2) harry
3) rilla
4) al
5) vladimir
6) anicotti
7) barold
8) chops
9) curlos
10) walt


----------



## hamster (Oct 9, 2017)

there are more i would add and it isn't entirely in order

1. barold
2. al
3. bud
4. cally
5. eugene 
6. harry
7. hippeux
8. elise 
9. tiffany 
10. lionel


----------



## spicedb (Oct 9, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Isn't this thread about appearance and personality? Then why are people bringing up interior design and exterior design? The house isn't the villager you know, lol.
> 
> It's about ugly villagers not ugly houses, lmao.
> 
> ...



I don't even go here since I don't really judge a villager based on their appearance I just want to say this post made me laugh for a good minute and I thank you for that.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 10, 2017)

Here's my list:

1. Al
2. Limberg
3. Harry
4. Coach
5. Barold
6. Beardo
7. Cesar
8. Cousteau
9. Rory
10. Stinky


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

1. Rilla because of her awful color scheme and honestly why is she a gorilla?? She’s Hello Kitty themed, and a villager like that had so much potential.... but nope
2. Limberg because he’s a freakin mouse with a beard. Granted I had him in my town for a long time and we were friends but he wasn’t very visually appealing.
3. Gigi because she’s just terrifying. Worse than Jambette in my opinion...
4. Derwin because he looks like a nerd but like a horribly stereotyped one
5. Quillson is terrifying
6. Alli is really ugly too
7. Gayle is also pretty bad
8. Rodeo looks like he might kill me
9. And Vic is his sidekick
10. Lionel’s mustace is untrustable


----------



## Sukibri (Oct 11, 2017)

1. Harry
2. Al
3. Ricky
4. Limberg (He's really ugly but I love him)
5. Hans
6. Hippeux
7. Huck
8. Rodney
9.Canberra
10.Charlise


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

My past villagers that used to live and become ugly in my town.

1# Charlise
2# Katt
3# Derwin
4#Huck
5#Limberg
6#Harry
7#Montique
8#Sticky
9#Huck
10#Naomi


----------



## Daysie (Oct 11, 2017)

1. Charlise
  2. Chow
  3. Curt
  4. Beardo
  5. Grizzly
  6. Groucho
  7. Ike
  8. Klaus
  9. Paula
10. Nate

I don`t hate them, but I think they are a bit big in comparison with other villagers.


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 11, 2017)

1. Limberg
2. Rodney
3. Broffina
4. Al
5. Tabby
6. Barold
7. Wart Jr.
8. Cally
9. Rocket
10. Vladimir

EDIT: How did I forget about Rilla oh my god


----------



## namiieco (Oct 11, 2017)

1. Diva
2. Diva
3. Diva
4. Diva
5. Diva
6. Diva
7. Diva
8. Diva
9. Diva
10. Diva

why? shes ugly af


----------



## Warrior (Oct 11, 2017)

Can't believe all of you are dragging my frog children like this. Can't believe it. 

My top ten ugliest villagers is the hate in the hearts of this forums users.


----------



## Blob (Oct 11, 2017)

1.Rilla (at least her furniture is cute) 
2.Rocket ( Don't like his design either) 
3.Gruff ( I don't like his design, in fact I don't like how the goat villagers look) 
4.Diva ( I don't like the all frog villagers apart from Lily) 
5.Cousteau ( He looks like cheese I don't like frog villagers) 
6.Wart Jr ( I don't like frog villagers) 
7.Shari ( those eyes) 
8.Tabby ( Don't like his design) 
9. Jambette ( that lipstick..) 
10.Simon

Might as well add the villagers I love..( these are in order to the villagers I love the most to the least and I might add reasons why I love that villager) 
1.Mitzi!!!!! I love her so much, she was in my old town and I was really attached to her and when I deleted my town I cried and I regretted it. 
2.Marshal 
3.Diana 
4. Merengue ( I love that design and I just like alot of the normal villagers) 
5.Molly ( I like short villagers like Molly and I find her design super cute) 
6. Rosie 
7.Etoile (I like her design and I just like a lot of normal villagers) 
8.Marty (pom pom) 
9.Chelsea 
10.Ruby 
11.Chai (cinnamon rolls and that cup) 
12.Marina
13.Lolly
14.Fauna 
15.Goldie
16.Maple
17.Skye
18.Goldie
19.Lily
20.Celia
21.Melba
22.Midge
23.Poppy
24.Nana
25.Tia
26.Sally
27.Stella
28.Margie
29.Marcie
30.Sylvana 
31.Daisy 
32.Filbert
33.Punchy
34.Bob 
35.Zucker
36.Rodeo
37.Stitches 
38.Apple
39.Cookie
40.Chrissy 
I will stop now because this list is getting long..after Fauna the list was just random and it wasn't in order.


Edit: Sorry Warrior, I just don't like the frog villagers


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 11, 2017)

guys this is making me want to cry y'all are hating on some of my favorite villagers!!! 

I can't really come up with 10 villagers I think are ugly, so I'll say a couple:

1. Jambette (do I need to explain lol)
2. Cookie (idk if this is her name, but she's that pink and white dog with the big brown eyes, those eyes creep me out)

and now, I will defend my precious previous villagers that have been called ugly:


Spoiler: get ready guys



1. Naomi, excuse me?? How is she ugly? because of her nostrils!! Once you get to you a villager you think is ugly, you'll start to find them adorable. I miss Naomi, she's been called ugly and creepy so many times it genuinely hurts me lmao

2. Vladimir. VLADIMIR, MY GUY. man I love him so much, how is he ugly?? Is it because of his face?? He is so cute though! I remember having him in my old town, I miss him a lot.

3. Cousteau, never had him before but I met him in HHD. He is so cute!! I think a lot of the frog villagers are ugly, but he's just so cute!! I love his little mustache and I love when he smiles because his eyes go upwards, dunno how to explain.

this was a terrible defense but guys come on #stopthehate



but yeah, everyone has their own opinions so I really can't call a villager ugly and then get mad when someone calls a villager of mine ugly.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Aw... some froggo villagers are cool. Henry is my fav male frog villager. Lily is my fav female frog villager

Most of these villagers I have a vendetta with:

1. Rocket
2. Al (didn't even give me a chance to adopt a dreamie after Flurry moved out )
3. Wart Jr
4. Eugene
5. Charlise
6. Lionel

I literally can't think of any more than what was listed because I gave all villagers a second chance, and they used it wisely. Julian was on here but he grew on me. Diva was here as well but she isn't so bad.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 12, 2017)

- Tex. Wouldn't move out. Ever. You could give him brain damage and he wouldn't move out.
- Monique. Just an ugly version of Olivia. Totally unnecessary villager.
- Lionel. Also wouldn't move out.
- Benedict. Was one of the first villagers to move into my town. Just disgusting.
- Freckles. Have you even seen her? She's disgusting. 
- Fuchsia. Ugly pink and just quite a horrible character. Least favourite deer.
- Gigi. Yuck.
- Pinky. She should be a cub. I just find her creepy and ugly.

That's all I can think of. I don't have 10. Some of the famously ugly villagers like Harry are kind of cute in my opinion.


----------



## Aeikurin (Oct 17, 2017)

Lmao this thread hurts but I think that's just because I don't like bashing or hating on anyone's favorites or most hated villagers in any way. It's entertaining to read at first but after a bit it's just... eh.

My top ten ugliest ones? I don't have any. Because as much as I find quite a few animals 'unappealing' in appearance, I won't say that I hate them, since I don't, because I haven't had them, or gotten to know them. I only dislike villagers after I get to know them and end up not liking their PERSON, not appearance. Again, no offense to anyone and to clarify: this is _my_ opinion.

Not every animal you get is going to be your absolute favorite. If you don't want to put in the effort to get to know villagers, even some of the ones whose designs look weird, or off, then that's fine, you don't have to, but don't belittle those who may have/do.

Wow sorry if it sounds like a lecture but I saw a bit of what seemed like careless remarks, and would hate for more flames to start burning. Also, the people asking why this thread was revived, I feel ya. Same question here.


----------



## squidpops (Oct 17, 2017)

Ones I personally don't like
1. Al
2. Barold
3. Elise
4. Elvis (all the lions really..seriously why do they look like that eugh)
5. Prince
6. Fuchsia
7. Gigi
8. Harry
9. Jambette
10. Soleil

Reason: Look at them.


----------



## ImanIRowe (Nov 27, 2017)

LMAO Hazel is quite ugly


----------



## Dorian (Nov 27, 2017)

i don't play the ugly villager game. I genuinely dislike the idea of putting people up for discussion based on their appearance. And yes, I am fully aware this is a game and isn't based in reality. However, I find that once you begin to judge one thing, be it reality or fantasy, it can have a tendency to bleed over into other facets of your life. Judgement makes me uncomfortable. And please realize, just my opinion, plain and simple. Lovely day everyone


----------



## Tessie (Nov 27, 2017)

top 10 not necessary, nothing is worse than Limberg

seriously looks like a vermin in any village, unless youre trying to create a kind of dirty "urban" look lol


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 27, 2017)

10. Fuchsia. That color is absolutely HORRENDOUS. I haven't had her, I'm glad I haven't.
9. Prince. His mouth. 
8. Harry. His color and mustache are bad.
7. Butch. Those eyebrows >_<
6. Gigi. Jerkface and unappealing design
5. Mitzi/Felyne WHY DO THESE UGLY MONSTROCITIES EVEN EXIST
4. Rene? A pink rhino. Really. 
3. Ruby A creepy little rabbit with red marble eyes. Just no.
2. Violet a copy off of Jane, with ugly jewels and to top it all off, she's a gorilla
1. Agnes I'm not going to get into the deatails of this frightening, horrific, scary, terrible pig.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 27, 2017)

Whoops


----------



## pillowpetenthusiast (Nov 27, 2017)

hippeux.


----------



## ImanIRowe (Nov 28, 2017)

Lmao, I really hate Limberg. He's so rude


----------



## Bamboohoarder (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't really know from all villager but i hate almost all of my starter villagers they're just ew lol.

1. Cesar (starter villager of my town, i just really hate him, he really mean to me)
2. Velma 
3. Broccolo (he is also my starter villager and i having diffucult to make him move out of my town, i just really dislike him)
4. Chester (at first i think chester is kinda cute so i take a look at google to see how he look in the game then after taking a look at his mouth.. the big teeth.. it kinda creep me out o_o)
5. Wart. Jr
6 .Prince (huh really ? x'D)
7. Monty
8. Kitt
9. Jambette
10 . T-Bone


----------

